# Chris Russo leaves WFAN for Sirius XM



## Rangers94

Chris was released from his WFAN contract on thursday and is rumored to have signed with Sirius XM for 3 million a year. 

There are no details yet on what channel or when he will start.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

I wonder how much he'll be liked outside NY. His accent may scare off folks from the south or the west.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

wilbur_the_goose said:


> I wonder how much he'll be liked outside NY. His accent may scare off folks from the south or the west.


He's a popular guy out here on the West Coast, actually.

His Giants rants are legendary and he gets alot of airtime out here. He's on pretty frequently with the guys from KNBR.


----------



## Koz

Is he the "Mad Dog" of "Mike and the Mad Dog"?


----------



## BrucePadgett

Oh yeah. He's a real hoot. Let's see how he does as a solo day-to-day--his show with Mike Francesca was perfection. I caught his goodbyes on YES today. He choked up during a phone call with Mike. (WFAN wouldn't allow a proper farewell show.) In fact, Mike was barely containing the tears, and many callers were weeping. 

You don't know what you've got till it's gone.


----------



## njblackberry

I always found him vaguely incoherent. I couldn't listen to that show.


----------



## fineware

wilbur_the_goose said:


> I wonder how much he'll be liked outside NY. His accent may scare off folks from the south or the west.


Like Scott Farrell doesn't?


----------



## DCSholtis

BrucePadgett said:


> Oh yeah. He's a real hoot. Let's see how he does as a solo day-to-day--his show with Mike Francesca was perfection. I caught his goodbyes on YES today. He choked up during a phone call with Mike. (WFAN wouldn't allow a proper farewell show.) In fact, Mike was barely containing the tears, and many callers were weeping.
> 
> You don't know what you've got till it's gone.


Yeah but what a last show he had. Spent the whole show doing his usual rip job of the Yankees while wearing a Tampa Rays cap. Classic!


----------



## Ken S

fineware said:


> Like Scott Farrell doesn't?


Interesting comparison between Farrell and Russo.

Farrell has pretty much always done more of a national show...Russo has really focused on NY. How that will play to a true nationwide audience will be interesting.

Actually, I'd like to hear Farrell and Russo do a show together every so often...that would be insanity.


----------



## BrucePadgett

It's official: Mad Dog Radio starts Sept. 15 on XM 144 and Sirius 123. Chris will hold down the 2PM to 7PM EST weekday shift, putting him directly up against almost all of Mike Francesca's program on WFAN.

I wonder if DirecTV will consider adding the channel to its XM suite to placate YES viewers? Or, even more intriguing, would XM Sirius consider offers from competing NYC sports channels like SNY or MSG to simulcast Russo's show?


----------



## cartrivision

BrucePadgett said:


> It's official: Mad Dog Radio starts Sept. 15 on XM 144 and Sirius 123. Chris will hold down the 2PM to 7PM EST weekday shift, putting him directly up against almost all of Mike Francesca's program on WFAN.
> 
> I wonder if DirecTV will consider adding the channel to its XM suite to placate YES viewers? Or, even more intriguing, would XM Sirius consider offers from competing NYC sports channels like SNY or MSG to simulcast Russo's show?


It's probably more Sirius-XM's call than DirecTV's, and I suspect that Sirius-XM will want to make people have to subscribe to their satellite radio service to get their exclusive content. The CEO of the company has stated that he doesn't like the idea of giving away satellite's exclusive content for free.


----------



## DCSholtis

BrucePadgett said:


> It's official: Mad Dog Radio starts Sept. 15 on XM 144 and Sirius 123. Chris will hold down the 2PM to 7PM EST weekday shift, putting him directly up against almost all of Mike Francesca's program on WFAN.
> 
> I wonder if DirecTV will consider adding the channel to its XM suite to placate YES viewers? Or, even more intriguing, would XM Sirius consider offers from competing NYC sports channels like SNY or MSG to simulcast Russo's show?


Nice!!! Can't wait to hear Doggie again. Will I get this with the package I already have or is this going to be one of those ala cart deals they were talking about with the merger?!!

It's going to be a 24/7 channel beginning in October as well

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/20/sports/othersports/20russo.html?_r=1&oref=slogin



> Starting Sept. 15, Russo will return to afternoon drive time, from 2 p.m. to 7 p.m., putting him in competition with Francesa, now also a solo act, who is on from 1 p.m. to 6:30 p.m.
> 
> *Perhaps more important, as Sirius XM tries to build Russo into a megastar, he will be the boss of a crew of hosts who will fill out the rest of the schedule on his channel beginning in October.*
> 
> "I can do anything I want with it," Russo said at a news conference.
> 
> If he wants to take his show to Wrigley Field during the postseason, he says he will. If he wants to travel to Wimbledon, he will. He could do his show from a Nascar event but said he would not, which may not sit well with listeners unfamiliar with him outside New York.


----------



## BrucePadgett

Dan, from the language XM is using on promotions during MLB broadcasts, it will be part of regular programming. XM Sports Nation on channel 144 will morph into Mad Dog Radio.


----------



## paja

wilbur_the_goose said:


> I wonder how much he'll be liked outside NY. His accent may scare off folks from the south or the west.


I've never heard of the guy before this


----------



## hookemfins

Now, a Wall Street Journal article mentions that XM 144 will be relaunched as Mad Dog Radio. From 4-7 XM has Claire B Lang and other NASCAR programming from 7-10. Does this mean that NASCAR radio will come back to XM?

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB121919721292355455.html?mod=googlenews_wsj


----------



## Rich

njblackberry said:


> I always found him vaguely incoherent. I couldn't listen to that show.


Ah, an intelligent person.

Russo was and is an absolute buffoon who knows little or nothing of sports aside from tennis. This is the same guy who severely knocked Jeter when he first came up. Lousy SS! Not a good hitter! Never took into consideration that Jeter was playing in the minor leagues and doing well with terrible pitchers and ball fields that were poorly maintained.

Same guy who said Tino Martinez was a "tewwible" defensive first baseman after watching him in the 95 playoffs. I watched those same playoffs and saw a really good first baseman. His rant was occasioned by the Yanks obtaining Tino after 95 to replace Mattingly. I listened to him since the inception of the show and he is lost without a person who has at least a minimal understanding of baseball or football. And that last sentence pretty much sums up my opinion of Mike.

Kind of hard to call Mike a pompous windbag when we have the ultimate pompous windbag in John Sterling, but Mike is a close second. Follow his football picks during the College or NFL systems and you'll see what I mean. He comes across as really knowing what he is talking about and then the results come in and you find a person who can barely pick games at a .500 pace. Don't make any bets on his picks.

ESPN radio has a much better lineup with Max Kellerman in the morning from 10 to 12:30 and then the rest of the lineup until Mike Kay's show comes on is much better informed than anyone FAN can put on.

The only time "Mike and the Mad Dog" was interesting was in the beginning when they fought constantly. And then there was the time Russo stupidly attacked Bob Costas and got his *** kicked.

My opinions are based on listening to them from 1989 to the last show. Ended up turning them off most of the time and going to ESPN NYC radio.

Since I live in the NYC Metro area and get all kinds of radio stations, I recently canceled XM in both cars. Know what the most popular stations on XM were? This is straight from XM. Here they are: 5,6,7,8, and finally, 9.

Waste of money. And now they have that nitwit Russo.

Rich


----------



## Rich

paja said:


> I've never heard of the guy before this


Believe me, you're a better person for it.

Rich


----------



## n-spring

rich584 said:


> Since I live in the NYC Metro area and get all kinds of radio stations, I recently canceled XM in both cars. Know what the most popular stations on XM were? This is straight from XM. Here they are: 5,6,7,8, and finally, 9.
> 
> Waste of money.


Says you, but I'm willing to pay for no commercials and XM's expanded playlists. Houston radio sucks.


----------



## Rich

n-spring said:


> Says you, but I'm willing to pay for no commercials and XM's expanded playlists. Houston radio sucks.


I've spent a lot of time in the Clear Lake area and Galveston and you're right. But up here, and that was the point I was trying to make, it's not necessary (to me). I had it thru two Caddies and never used it. I can see a need for it in other markets. NYC radio kinda spoils you.

Rich


----------



## sum_random_dork

As a new member of this board I felt the need to post, I am looking forward to Chris's new show. I know he's a HUGE SF Giants fan, in fact he calls in every few months to KNBR Radio to rant on how bad the Giants are and their signings. This will be a nice add to XM 144 because you already have Dan Patrick on there. Plus, you still have Tony Bruno sitting out there waiting for the right deal, I'd hope he ends up with a monring show on Satellite radio, he's filling in next week for Patrick on his show. It will be interesting to see how things shake out after the merger.


----------



## dcowboy7

rich584 said:


> Know what the most popular stations on XM were? This is straight from XM. Here they are: 5,6,7,8, and finally, 9.


what does that mean ?


----------



## Rich

dcowboy7 said:


> what does that mean ?


On XM those numbers equate to the fifties station, the sixties station, the seventies station, the eighties station and the nineties station. Each station played songs from those decades. They were the most listened to stations on XM as reported by XM.

With all that other programming available, on all those other stations, not that many people listened to them. I thought Major League Baseball would be an interesting station. Boring. Regional sports is always more interesting. I can't name one player on the San Diego Padres and yet I've heard discussions of that team on MLB on XM. Brief discussions, switched over to NYC stations.

Rich


----------



## Rich

sum_random_dork said:


> As a new member of this board I felt the need to post, I am looking forward to Chris's new show.





> I know he's a HUGE SF Giants fan


Oh, you have no idea how HUGE a Giants fan he is. And how opinionated he is. I guess Giant fans will appreciate him.



> This will be a nice add to XM 144 because you already have Dan Patrick on there. Plus, you still have Tony Bruno sitting out there waiting for the right deal, I'd hope he ends up with a monring show on Satellite radio, he's filling in next week for Patrick on his show. It will be interesting to see how things shake out after the merger.


24 hours a day, every day, of the Mad Dog. Be careful what you wish for. I've been listening to him for 19 years or so and I feel liberated. When he's alone, he's lost. He does terrible (dare I say "tewwible"?) interviews. In plain English, he needs Mike Francesa or someone just like him to play off. I don't think he can carry off his own show.

Let me put it this way, in the middle of the baseball season, you put on the FAN thinking you'll get some good opinions from Mike and some good arguments from Russo about the Yankees. Or even the Mets. Every now and again Mike took off and all you got was five hours of Russo. Disappointing. Especially if you were gonna be in the car for a while.

But, good luck. Glad you got him and we lost him.

Rich


----------



## dcowboy7

dcowboy7 said:


> what does that mean ?





rich584 said:


> On XM those numbers equate to the fifties station, the sixties station, the seventies station, the eighties station and the nineties station. Each station played songs from those decades. They were the most listened to stations on XM as reported by XM.
> 
> With all that other programming available, on all those other stations, not that many people listened to them. I thought Major League Baseball would be an interesting station. Boring. Regional sports is always more interesting. I can't name one player on the San Diego Padres and yet I've heard discussions of that team on MLB on XM. Brief discussions, switched over to NYC stations.
> 
> Rich


not according to this:

*XM lost listened to Top 10:*

20 on 20 (1,055,300)
Flight 26 (713,700)
70s on 7 (654,100)
80s on 8 (648,900)
60s on 6 (619,600)
Top Tracks (607,600)
Highway 16 (554,100)
The Blend (548,000)
The Heart (489,200)
Fox News (485,400)

http://gamesix.blogspot.com/2007/10/interesting-xm-ratings.html


----------



## Rich

dcowboy7 said:


> not according to this:
> 
> *XM lost listened to Top 10:*
> 
> 20 on 20 (1,055,300)
> Flight 26 (713,700)
> 70s on 7 (654,100)
> 80s on 8 (648,900)
> 60s on 6 (619,600)
> Top Tracks (607,600)
> Highway 16 (554,100)
> The Blend (548,000)
> The Heart (489,200)
> Fox News (485,400)
> 
> http://gamesix.blogspot.com/2007/10/interesting-xm-ratings.html


So, we read different lists. Mine was directly from XM. And, before you ask, I don't remember where I read it and do not have a link. I just thought it was interesting that all the other stations were not being used that much. No argument necessary. I believe you and I know you believe me.

Rich


----------



## njblackberry

I stopped listening to XM144 when they lost Nascar.

Mike Francesa made his name when he guessed correctly that Seton Hall would make the Final Four. I think that was his last successful prediction 

And Cwis Wusso - well, I just don't quite get it. I hope he succeeds (I hope EVERYONE succeeds) but I certainwy won't wissen to him on XM Wadio.

ESPN Radio is one of my most listened to XM stations (along with the aforementioned 7, 8 and 9)...


----------



## Rich

njblackberry said:


> I stopped listening to XM144 when they lost Nascar.
> 
> Mike Francesa made his name when he guessed correctly that Seton Hall would make the Final Four. I think that was his last successful prediction
> 
> And Cwis Wusso - well, I just don't quite get it. I hope he succeeds (I hope EVERYONE succeeds) but I certainwy won't wissen to him on XM Wadio.
> 
> ESPN Radio is one of my most listened to XM stations (along with the aforementioned 7, 8 and 9)...


Can you imagine listening to that nitwit Russo on a 24 hour station? Ever listen to Max Kellerman on 1050 ESPN NY radio. Smart guy. And a rabid Yankees fan. Two great reasons to listen to him.

Rich


----------



## njblackberry

Since (sorry) I *detest* the Yankees (although not individual players, just the corporate entity) I don't listen to the local stations. Except, of course, to listen to my favorite, woe begone football team...


----------



## Rich

njblackberry said:


> Since (sorry) I *detest* the Yankees (although not individual players, just the corporate entity) I don't listen to the local stations. Except, of course, to listen to my favorite, woe begone football team...


Can't really tell by the hat, but it do look like a Jets hat. If so, me too. Since they were the Titans. Hard to believe, one championship team in all those years. If you're not a Jets fan...

Rich


----------



## njblackberry

It was probably the only Jets cap they could find in Southern Mississippi..


----------



## Rich

njblackberry said:


> It was probably the only Jets cap they could find in Southern Mississippi..


Jets fans in Mississippi? Native born in Mississippi? Is this a sign? Will the Jets win tonite?

Rich


----------



## Dolly

I thought with the merger the company wasn't going to be paying out a lot of money to people like they did when they were competing with each other  And then they do something like this


----------



## dcowboy7

Dolly said:


> I thought with the merger the company wasn't going to be paying out a lot of money to people like they did when they were competing with each other  And then they do something like this


because mel karmazin who basically runs sirius xm now just wanted to stick it to is old company cbs radio by killin mike & the mad dog.


----------



## full moon

Russo is great. Rich doen't like him because he hates the Yankees..


----------



## Rich

full moon said:


> Russo is great. Rich doen't like him because he hates the Yankees..


There is that. And yet, he knew so much about the Yankees he could at least argue with Mike. And that, in a nut shell, is what will do him in. He needs Mike or a really good approximation (my word for the day) of Mike to keep him in check and for him to react with. Someone who understands him. Mike's contract runs out in a year or two. He's said he would be happy to finish his career at the FAN. Think he might be looking at all the money Russo's making?

Now that I think about that, Mike and the Mad Dog on XM would be the best show on XM (talk, sports wise). Wouldn't that be something? I could justify turning it back on in my car. What about Imus on XM? I remember Imus when he first came to NYC. Funny, drop dead funny. Stoned out of his mind, but funny. Imus begat Stern. He's already on right? Get me Mike and Imus and I'm back.

Rich


----------



## Rich

full moon said:


> Russo is great. Rich doen't like him because he hates the Yankees..


And anyhow, how could someone hate the Yankees? Russo loved the Giants? Why?

Rich


----------



## njblackberry

Rich - the avatar is Bret Favre on the day the Jets signed him 

Tonight's game is immaterial - see how well the first team plays in the first half.


----------



## DCSholtis

rich584 said:


> Can you imagine listening to that nitwit Russo on a 24 hour station? Ever listen to Max Kellerman on 1050 ESPN NY radio. Smart guy. And a rabid Yankees fan. Two great reasons to listen to him.
> 
> Rich


:lol: :lol: Kellerman is VERY annoying. Freaking wanna be boxing announcer how he keeps showing up on HBO or wherever he's ever ended up on TV makes me think he has compromising pictures or files of some poor programming suit for whatever network that sleezebag ends up on. Give me a choice between listening/watching him or Russo, I'll take Doggy any day of the week.


----------



## Ken S

Dolly said:


> I thought with the merger the company wasn't going to be paying out a lot of money to people like they did when they were competing with each other  And then they do something like this


Dolly,

This shows more than anything that SiriusXM is in a competitive marketplace for talent and listeners. I think the difference nowadays for them will be they're not just buying a name who will barely be on the air (Oprah)...they're getting talent they believe will make more than it costs. So, if Russo can bring in/keep enough subscribers and advertisers it was a good deal. He and Mike certainly made WFAN a lot of money.


----------



## Rich

njblackberry said:


> Rich - the avatar is Bret Favre on the day the Jets signed him


And here I thought that was you.



> Tonight's game is immaterial - see how well the first team plays in the first half.


They won! Not immaterial! We beat the Super Bowl Champs! (I really haven't had much to cheer about for the last 50 years, Joe Willy, what happened?

Rich


----------



## Rich

DCSholtis said:


> :lol: :lol: Kellerman is VERY annoying. Freaking wanna be boxing announcer how he keeps showing up on HBO or wherever he's ever ended up on TV makes me think he has compromising pictures or files of some poor programming suit for whatever network that sleezebag ends up on. Give me a choice between listening/watching him or Russo, I'll take Doggy any day of the week.


I don't like Kellerman on the HBO fights either. His show on ESPN in the morning in NYC is a better indicator of what he is capable of. Speaking of HBO fights, Jim Lamply is an unspeakably poor announcer. My dream team: Russo and Lamply teamed up on XM. Throw in Michael Kay and John Sterling on XM and NYC radio and HBO loses all their really poor radio personalities in one swell foop.

You'll see. After a few weeks of listening to Russo go berserk over trivial matters, insulting and interrupting callers and conducting what may well be the worst interviews on radio. And if they simulcast his show on TV, you'll get to watch him spit all over the place when he goes nutz.

Rich


----------



## BrucePadgett

If nothing else, Russo offers great entertainment value. He clearly has a screw loose sometimes, but that gives his programs added tension. He's a loud, brash, obnoxious New Yorker (me too), and for someone like myself who has spent the last 25 years in lotusland (guess where?), Russo is a breath of fresh air. 

Even when he's completely full of it, which is often.


----------



## Rich

BrucePadgett said:


> If nothing else, Russo offers great entertainment value. He clearly has a screw loose sometimes, but that gives his programs added tension. He's a loud, brash, obnoxious New Yorker (me too), and for someone like myself who has spent the last 25 years in lotusland (guess where?), Russo is a breath of fresh air.
> 
> Even when he's completely full of it, which is often.


Man, the radio must really be bad out there if you're looking forward to that nitwit. I've been listening to him for years doing shows by himself and it's really bad radio. With someone else to keep him from going completely out of his mind (if you think this is an extreme comment, you are not familiar with him) he's not too bad, but by himself, he's awful. And he is, at best, rarely funny.

Rich


----------



## BrucePadgett

In general, I'm not a sportstalk fan. Mike and the Mad Dog was the only such program I was ever able to listen to regularly. I'm of the opinion that sports really should be seen and/or played instead of listening to talking heads who don't play the games. And absolutely, Russo and Francesca were full of hot air a lot of the time. But the entertainment value made up for the hyperbole. 

That being said, when either went solo, my interest was halved. My guess is that Chris will have several people to bounce off on his daily XM Sirius show, perhaps a "morning zoo" apporach.

For sure it will be better than L.A. radio.


----------



## pez2002

i will check it out if i can


----------



## Rich

BrucePadgett said:


> In general, I'm not a sportstalk fan. Mike and the Mad Dog was the only such program I was ever able to listen to regularly. I'm of the opinion that sports really should be seen and/or played instead of listening to talking heads who don't play the games. And absolutely, Russo and Francesca were full of hot air a lot of the time. But the entertainment value made up for the hyperbole.
> 
> That being said, when either went solo, my interest was halved. My guess is that Chris will have several people to bounce off on his daily XM Sirius show, perhaps a "morning zoo" apporach.
> 
> For sure it will be better than L.A. radio.


I haven't seen any comments in the NYC papers lamenting the loss of Russo. There was more of a furor when the Daily News stopped carrying "For better or for worse" in their comic section.

Francesca by himself is not great radio, but it is a whole lot better than Russo solo. Why do you suppose Imus called them "Fatso and Fruitloops" all the time?

Rich


----------



## bidger

BrucePadgett said:


> In general, I'm not a sportstalk fan. Mike and the Mad Dog was the only such program I was ever able to listen to regularly. I'm of the opinion that sports really should be seen and/or played instead of listening to talking heads who don't play the games. And absolutely, Russo and Francesca were full of hot air a lot of the time. But the entertainment value made up for the hyperbole.


Couldn't have said it better myself. If it weren't for the fact that I felt entertained, I wouldn't have watched/listened. I find most Sports Talk shows a waste of time since they're very dry, but if I always felt entertained by M&tMD. And I'm not some fanboi who got irked when they took my teams to task, because there was usually some basis to the criticism. I _despise_ homeboy announcers/commentators who refrain from taking a team on.

Cue negative response from rich584.


----------



## Rich

bidger said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself. If it weren't for the fact that I felt entertained, I wouldn't have watched/listened. I find most Sports Talk shows a waste of time since they're very dry, but if I always felt entertained by M&tMD. And I'm not some fanboi who got irked when they took my teams to task, because there was usually some basis to the criticism. I _despise_ homeboy announcers/commentators who refrain from taking a team on.





> Cue negative response from rich584.


Actually, I agree with you. Mike is a Yankees fan and freely criticizes them and Russo criticizes the Giants as much as any other team. Mike Kay and John Sterling and Waldman are the "homers" of broadcasting in NYC.

Rich


----------



## BrucePadgett

Being a homer only works if the broadcaster has uncommon wit. Phil Rizzuto was an obvious homer, but that did not seem to affect his appeal due to his extremely entertaining expressiveness. He was one funny, funny guy, and growing up in NYC I'd listen to Yankee games almost as much for him as for the players.

John Sterling has a great voice, but given the depth of his affection for the boys in pinstripes, he may be passing the upcoming offseason in therapy. Michael Kay gives an impression of insincerity, so he'll probably just laugh the Yankees' failure off. See ya!


----------



## david_jr

Even as a Mets fan I enjoyed Mike and the Mad Dog. I found them entertaining, but I would agree they were both a tough listen on their own, which seemed to be a lot. Didn't they both take most of every summer off? As a Mets fan I would try to listen to the opening of the show if the Giants had just been swept in a 3 or 4 game series by the Mets. Didn't happen much, but Russo was priceless when it did. BTW: I consider Sterling and Waldman unlistenable (is that a word). I was considering an XM subscription because we just got it in our Accord. This might help me make up my mind. I would probably listen to Chris occasionally, certainly not every day. I just got back from a two week vacation and didn't know M&tMD were breaking up. Oh well, sports goes on.


----------



## Rich

BrucePadgett said:


> Being a homer only works if the broadcaster has uncommon wit. Phil Rizzuto was an obvious homer, but that did not seem to affect his appeal due to his extremely entertaining expressiveness. He was one funny, funny guy, and growing up in NYC I'd listen to Yankee games almost as much for him as for the players.
> 
> John Sterling has a great voice, but given the depth of his affection for the boys in pinstripes, he may be passing the upcoming offseason in therapy. Michael Kay gives an impression of insincerity, so he'll probably just laugh the Yankees' failure off. See ya!


I was gonna bring up the Scooter as the prime example of a "homer". I watched him play, listened to him for years and enjoyed him immensely and was deeply saddened at his passing. Personally, I have no problem with "homers" as long as they are entertaining and knowledgeable. Right now my two favorite announcers are Ken Singleton and Paul O'Neill. Followed closely by David Cone and Al Leiter.

John Sterling is the quintessential pompous (expletive deleted). That is not just my opinion, many Yankees fans would like to see him gone. He would make a great partner for Russo, now that I think of it.

I used to watch the games with the sound off and the radio on. The Scooter and Bill White were great. When Sterling and Kay came on the scene I turned the sound back on and shut the radio off. Sterling is a running joke in NYC.

Rich


----------



## Rich

david_jr said:


> Even as a Mets fan I enjoyed Mike and the Mad Dog. I found them entertaining, but I would agree they were both a tough listen on their own, which seemed to be a lot. Didn't they both take most of every summer off?


I dreaded the weeks that Mike took off every summer.



> BTW: I consider Sterling and Waldman unlistenable (is that a word).


It is not a word but perfectly describes how I feel about the two of them.



> I was considering an XM subscription because we just got it in our Accord. This might help me make up my mind. I would probably listen to Chris occasionally, certainly not every day. I just got back from a two week vacation and didn't know M&tMD were breaking up. Oh well, sports goes on.


Addition by subtraction.

Rich


----------



## BrucePadgett

Rich584, remember when Jerry Coleman used to do Yankee games? He's still working, doing Padres games. I occasionally can pick up the radio signal here in L.A., and on XM. (Although XM has a 20-second delay versus OTA.)

Frank Messer was a nice contrast to Rizzuto, too.

BTW I caught Francesa and Russo doing play-by-play for a Mets game a couple years ago. They weren't bad, and rather entertaining. Chris was amped up, and Mike was more animated than usual.


----------



## Rich

BrucePadgett said:


> Rich584, remember when Jerry Coleman used to do Yankee games? He's still working, doing Padres games. I occasionally can pick up the radio signal here in L.A., and on XM. (Although XM has a 20-second delay versus OTA.)
> 
> Frank Messer was a nice contrast to Rizzuto, too.
> 
> BTW I caught Francesa and Russo doing play-by-play for a Mets game a couple years ago. They weren't bad, and rather entertaining. Chris was amped up, and Mike was more animated than usual.


No need for formality, name's Rich. Do I remember Jerry Coleman? Sure. I've been watching the Yanks since their first year on TV, 1948 I believe. Red Barber, Mel Allen (ever read his story? Sad.) I liked Frank Messer too. All of them were fine announcers, which brings me back to Sterling who certainly is not a "fine announcer". I was really sad to see Rizzuto and White break up. They were a great team.

If I had a choice today, I would have O'Neill and Singleton in the booth. Can't listen to radio and watch TV because of the time delay, but Cone and Leiter would be my choice for the radio booth.

I did listen to that Met's game and I agree with you. But that was a totally different venue than their daily show. I don't remember who they were playing that day, but I don't think it was the Giants. That would have been neat.

Rich


----------



## david_jr

In case anyone else is interested here's their farewell:

http://www.wfan.com/topic/play_window.php?audioType=Episode&audioId=2830249


----------



## hancox

Rich - you really need to take off the pinstripe glasses. Wow. I think there would be a parade if Fatso Francesa (and his "I'm never wrong attitude) left the public airwaves. Of course, not a mean word from you on this. Wonder why? 

Russo's "elimination day" show with the Yanks and his "play-by-play" of the Red Sox parade was EASILY the funniest radio I've heard. Ever. It was pull-over-because-you-would-crash-due-to-tearing-up-laughing-too-hard funny


----------



## Rich

hancox said:


> Rich - you really need to take off the pinstripe glasses. Wow. I think there would be a parade if Fatso Francesa (and his "I'm never wrong attitude) left the public airwaves. Of course, not a mean word from you on this. Wonder why?


Didn't mean to leave that impression. Not crazy about Francesa either. Too pompous and all knowing for me. Can't hold a candle to John Sterling tho when it comes to pomposity.



> Russo's "elimination day" show with the Yanks and his "play-by-play" of the Red Sox parade was EASILY the funniest radio I've heard. Ever. It was pull-over-because-you-would-crash-due-to-tearing-up-laughing-too-hard funny


Different people think different things are funny. After almost twenty years of Russo, I am thoroughly sick of his bullying ways, his annoying sense of humor, his lack of sports knowledge and his inability to hold a decent interview. Give me Mad Max Kellerman anytime. And HE is a Yankees fan. As is Francesa but he pales in comparison to Mad Max. I think.

Rich


----------



## david_jr

Can you believe this thread is 3 pages long? Russo at least garners attention. I agree he is annoying at times, but I am going to check in on his new show for a few minutes from time to time if I can. If he starts talking tennis I will change the channel quickly.


----------



## Rich

david_jr said:


> Can you believe this thread is 3 pages long? Russo at least garners attention. I agree he is annoying at times, but I am going to check in on his new show for a few minutes from time to time if I can. If he starts talking tennis I will change the channel quickly.


What's really amazing is that nobody has gotten nasty. Speaking of nasty, when Russo loses it, he really gets nasty.

I had an offer come in the mail the other day stating that if I renewed my XM subscription I could have it for $4 a month. I almost took it, I am curious to see how that buffoon could possibly do a show by himself.

Rich


----------



## Ken S

I'm a bit surprised that Russo's channel isn't being offered on the internet player.


----------



## BrucePadgett

Ken S, they're working the internet broadcast details out, per Russo on his first shift Monday.

BTW I'm enjoying the new show a lot, except for the crappy audio quality. Chris' voice sounds oddly muffled and raspy. Come to think of it, the updates reader sounds clearer. So maybe it's Russo's microphone or the sound mix? Odd.


----------



## DCSholtis

BrucePadgett said:


> Ken S, they're working the internet broadcast details out, per Russo on his first shift Monday.
> 
> BTW I'm enjoying the new show a lot, except for the crappy audio quality. Chris' voice sounds oddly muffled and raspy. Come to think of it, the updates reader sounds clearer. So maybe it's Russo's microphone or the sound mix? Odd.


Agreed on Doggy's voice I tuned on today for the first time and I don't know what it was but it was bad. Either the mic or the sound mix but you would have thought they would have checked those out before hand.


----------



## garn9173

paja said:


> I've never heard of the guy before this


Mike & The Mad Dog were the founding fathers of sports talk radio and put the format on the map.



wilbur_the_goose said:


> I wonder how much he'll be liked outside NY. His accent may scare off folks from the south or the west.


I loved watching the Mike & Mad Dog simulcast on YES whenever I was home from work.


----------



## Ken S

garn9173 said:


> Mike & The Mad Dog were the founding fathers of sports talk radio and put the format on the map.
> 
> I loved watching the Mike & Mad Dog simulcast on YES whenever I was home from work.


Umm...sports talk has been around a lot longer than Mike & The Mad Dog. I'm not saying they weren't a good team and talented, but they were hardly even close to first.


----------



## Ken S

BrucePadgett said:


> Ken S, they're working the internet broadcast details out, per Russo on his first shift Monday.
> 
> BTW I'm enjoying the new show a lot, except for the crappy audio quality. Chris' voice sounds oddly muffled and raspy. Come to think of it, the updates reader sounds clearer. So maybe it's Russo's microphone or the sound mix? Odd.


I've heard that...I'm just surprised they weren't ready with this from the beginning.


----------

